# and the saga continues...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, so at the vet Tillie had her blood drawn and I believe I shared how they not only shaved her hair but her SKIN, so she has what looks like really bad road rash.
So today I was having DH help me with getting some neosporin on her road rash and we noticed a large "dark spot" under the area that had been shaved. I tried to inspect closer, but she REALLY didn't want me too, all I could tell was that it is large, bigger than a silver dollar size and reddish/blood colored/purple. It does not seem to be bleeding. This explains why she hasn't been "pulling" on our walks the past several days! 
I am freaking out, but trying to remain calm... what are the odds that this is "just" a really bad bruise from them holding her down to draw her blood?? 
I am torn up about this, in trying to "help" Tillie it seems I have given her so many other owies. sigh....


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Guilt over doing wrong by our kids and pets is just the worst. You're doing the right thing though Tammy. You need to get to the bottom of it and I'm sure it will be fine in the end. 

But I'd be freaking out too, please keep us updated. Sweet Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks so much for the compassionate words!! I'm trying to do the best for her, the good news is that she is still behaving normally, if she was in a lot of pain or anything I assume she be showing signs and slowing down or something!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

One time the Vet drawn blood from my Chihuahua, he did it from the neck. It is very difficult because she is very small. A couple of days later, she had this big purple bruise in the area. It was not because they hold her, it was in the same spot the blood was drawn. I ran to the office and they told me not to worry. So let's hope this is the case for Tillie. There was nothing to do and I don't think she was in pain because of it. Good luck.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Tammy, it does sound like a bruise.and you have done the right thing by trying to get to the bottom of the problem,hoping things get better real soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Teresita! The purple/red area is below where they drew the blood,or at least it is below where they shaved her neck, it is kind of buried in her hair!
Hopefully it is just a bruise we will be keeping a close eye of it and her for SURE!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for Tillie, but more than likely she bled under the skin. She may have moved and the needle came out of the vein and blood leaked. Those look nasty, but it will reabsorb.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Lynne! I know that they had to stick her 3 times because she was fighting them so much, so I bet it did bleed out from under the skin.  
Thank you all for your reassuring words! :grouphug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is a bruise. It will go away. People get them all the time, when the lab techs draw blood from veins. If you have a really good tech, you will not bruise. 

When we get labs from my boys...they do not remove the hair or shave the area....if you know where the veins are...you do not need to remove the hair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know how you feel. It's so hard to watch out babies suffer, in whatever way it is. I have to agree with the group. Sounds like she did a little bleeding from the blood test. Things like that happen to us too from time to time. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tammy,

I know how hard it is to see your little ones suffer, but in the long run, this will hopefully help get to the bottom of Tillie's issues. :hug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you everyone!! I feel much better about what's going on after reading all of your positive comments!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope you get some good results from the bloodwork. When will you know something?

McGee pulled some hair out from Abby's topknot a couple of weeks ago and left a little bald spot and in a couple of days it turned purple, too. Kinda freaked me out but didn't seem to bother her. I just let her hair stay loose for a week and did a tiny topknot yesterday and today - McGee hasn't bothered it so far.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, poor sweet Abby! What a good big sister!
Hopefully we'll have the results by Friday, I am expecting a beef allergy...
The good news is that her original sores are healing up nicely with the aid of the anti-biotic she is on. Although I am NOT looking forward to the scabs falling off uke: waiting a good long time before I give her a bath and start that process!


----------

